# Want to adopt my foster...but not sure about catahoulas



## scrapperluv (Sep 21, 2013)

:help:
Hi all,

I currently have a catahoula leopard as a foster and I'm absolutely in love with him. He's 5 months old, smart, energetic and cuddly. I didn't know the first thing about this dog and was told he was an Australian Shepherd/lab mix when I agreed to foster. 

Now that many people have said he's a catahoula and not an Aussie, I'm worried about keeping him. I've read up on the catahoula temperament and it wouldn't have been my fist choice for our lifestyle at home. I have small children, a beagle/pit mix 13 year old dog and a lot of visitors in and out of the house. I also swap off dogsitting with friends so there are lots of dogs in and out of here. I've read that these dogs get territorial and don't warm up well to outsiders. This could seriously be a problem. 

Right now he's submissive and loves people and other dogs. I'm assuming this will change as he matures and develops his breed's temperament. He's already neutered. Please advise! I love this pup and want to keep him!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Why don't you judge him based off of HIMSELF and not off of what the breed standard says? I doubt he'll change that much. If you love him, keep him.


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

After reading up on their temperament I would suggest starting to socialize A LOT! They're a hound/working breed so off leash probably would be super reliable, hounds are notorious for that. Aussie's are also supposed to be wary and not eager to warm up to strangers. However a lot of socialization has gone a long way, and she's not as reserved as some aussie's I've met. They also probably have a pretty high energy level, so I'd start working on obedience and maybe get some puzzle treats as well. Every dog is different, some dogs do not meet their traditional breed standards, and each has a unique personality. If you love him already, work with him and keep him


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Kayota said:


> Why don't you judge him based off of HIMSELF and not off of what the breed standard says? I doubt he'll change that much. If you love him, keep him.


At 5 months old, he could change a LOT as he matures.

That said, he's no different than basically any 5 month old rescue: no guarantees on his adult temperament but I think a combination of nature and nurture always plays a role. If you want to keep him, then socialize him well and plan now for any potential need to give him his own space when there are guests or guest dogs over and such. 

I wonder something though- is he your first foster? If he is, do you love the pup because he's a sweet dog that you've been caring for or because he is THE dog for you? I love all my fosters (some more than others) but I know that they are not meant to become permanent residents of my house and I prepare them as best I can for their new homes and take joy from seeing them settle in with their new families and knowing that I can help another dog after each one gets adopted.


----------

